# My babies!!



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Box ^^^










Open Box ^^^










Showing how non skittish they are! ^^^










Temporary Tank till they get bigger and can go in with my reds! ^^^

Bought from Jon Rare!!!!


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice caribe man


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

very nice Ps


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

:laugh: love your tank guy. How many gallons?


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Studs .......YEAH!!!!!


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Thirty Gallon for now, thanks for the comments all!


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

if u dont mind what kinda plants are the BIG 1s covering the tank. i would like to get some of those in my tank to add to the look


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Nice caribas


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

kove32 said:


> Box ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u know u cant have all of those with ur reds in a 55 dont u?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Can you get some better pictures of the fish themselves? You don't have to tell me, I already know I'm a pain in the butt.....








~Taylor~


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

They are going into a 125 then prob. upgrading later if I get more.

Sure I can get some tomorow when they wake up!!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Awesome caribes man I have baby ones too.lol


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

Tibs said:


> kove32 said:
> 
> 
> > Box ^^^
> ...


sure u can i got 13 pygos in a 75 no issues granted they are only 4" but i will have them in a 240 or larger soon


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Exactly, I wouldn't have a problem and they wouldn't be going in their for life but I am just growing them out right now. My RBP are 5"+ if not 6" by now which I had no idea how big they were untill I measured them. So, at the rate that these baby caribe are going, I think they'll catch up soon!


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

kove32 said:


> Exactly, I wouldn't have a problem and they wouldn't be going in their for life but I am just growing them out right now. My RBP are 5"+ if not 6" by now which I had no idea how big they were untill I measured them. So, at the rate that these baby caribe are going, I think they'll catch up soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


feed the lil guys a diet of beefheart,brine shrimp, krill for color alot of high protien and somewhat fatty foods to help them grow a lil faster thats what i did with mine once they get 2" add a powerhead in there a small 1. to help more. feed them 2-3 times a day. take your larger Ps and cut them back to once every 2 days and remove the power head to slow their growth slightly to allow the lil guys some more time to catch up. thats how i grew mine out and it workd like a charm. good luck


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Mine are currently eating krill and blood worms and they LOVE the bubble strip, they treat it like a power head and try to swim down it. They are going to grow fast and I am cutting back on my RBP feeding. Thanks for the help!


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Well the water was crystal clear but I wasn't happy how I couldn't see the poop.. So here is before: 









And here is after:










I am pretty pleased with the difference. O yea, I took one out and measured: a solid 2" already!!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

sweet


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks man, I appreciate it!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I like the after tank better as well. I'm glad that your cariba are growing! I am trying to get a hold of Jon to order mine!!








~Taylor~


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

well done!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

allright dude great pick up.....


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> I like the after tank better as well. I'm glad that your cariba are growing! I am trying to get a hold of Jon to order mine!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I talked to him and I think you shouldn't have a problem!!

Thanks everyone for the great compliments









And


----------

